# Not Another Laco Diver............



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi all

After Paul posted pics and description of his new Laco diver, I wanted one









Paul kindly sent me details and I put my order in and it arrived on Friday morning just before I was due to be away

all weekend, so this has been my only opportunity to take some pics.

I chose the black anodised version - I must agree with all Paul said about this watch, it is big at 46mm but sits very

comfy on the wrist (particularly with a 2-piece Rhino).

Sapphire back and front and an unusual shape make this an interesting and eyecatching piece of kit. My only gripe is

they could have put an AR coating on the crystal.

Here are some pics.........hope you like them

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Super cool Derek









Your Seikos will get the hump and stop working now you know


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic pictures as always Derek - beginning to wish I'd bought the black version now























Did you get a fridge magnet, a strap mounted compass and some sweets too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like that


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Super cool Derek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool yes, but not as classy as that Omega Dynamic I saw in the Friday watch thread











pauluspaolo said:


> Fantastic pictures as always Derek - beginning to wish I'd bought the black version now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't get the compass







the kids had the sweets







the missus had the fridge magnet







and I got the watch







- Seemed like a good deal to me











mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mach









Here's an arty shot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a superb shot Derek - it's now my new desktop image (hope you don't mind







!)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Coool pictures Derek







And a great looking watch


----------



## Jos (Feb 4, 2006)

I liked it that much that I ordered one today myself. Guess what, I got the last one in black PVD.

Thanks for the nice pictures, I'll hope the watch will look as good in real as in your pitures.

Greetings from Holland,

Jos


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW, I am not remotely into dive watches but that is just TipTop. super photos. nice one man.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Jos









Great choice with the Laco....

PS I love Holland


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

From what ive seen all the laco watches are great quailty so im sure you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## shoot2kill (Feb 6, 2006)

These special Edition Laco's are all all gone..

you'll likely never find this watch at under $1000.00 USD ever again


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm beginning to wish I'd kept mine now









It's a superb watch really, with a great specification for the money - wear it in good health


----------



## shoot2kill (Feb 6, 2006)

Exceptional watch...Industry needed design..suberb quailty

those 250 watches made will only increase in value

Move over Doxa,.,,,,This watch may be the new Dreadnought


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Here's an arty shot


Excellent photo

it does help that it is a lovely watch : )) (can't get the emoticons to work anymore)

Congratulations

Is it rude to ask what these go for?

Toby


----------

